# Größte Berufstaschen



## Seminex (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,was sind denn die größten Bergbau- bzw Kräutertaschen? Für nen Farmchar wär das ja nicht ganz unpraktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke =)


----------



## MoooT (6. Juli 2008)

.


----------



## Yalmachji (8. Juli 2008)

Mit Patch 2.4.3 gibt es ja ein neues Rezept für eine 28er Kräutertasche bei den Sporregar. Weiß jemand, welche Mats dafür notwendig sein werden? Würde mich gerne schon mal drauf vorbereiten...


----------



## Lootelf (8. Juli 2008)

Yalmachji schrieb:


> Mit Patch 2.4.3 gibt es ja ein neues Rezept für eine 28er Kräutertasche bei den Sporregar. Weiß jemand, welche Mats dafür notwendig sein werden? Würde mich gerne schon mal drauf vorbereiten...




4x Urmondstoff
2x Teufelslotus


Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Herb_Bag


----------



## Yalmachji (13. Juli 2008)

Danke dir! ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drunken Fanatic (15. Juli 2008)

Sry, ich spiel noch nicht lange, aber wodurch unterscheiden sich denn Taschen für spezielle Berufe von normalen? Nehmen die keinen Rucksack-Platz ein oder was?


----------



## Rodyna (16. Juli 2008)

Drunken schrieb:


> Sry, ich spiel noch nicht lange, aber wodurch unterscheiden sich denn Taschen für spezielle Berufe von normalen? Nehmen die keinen Rucksack-Platz ein oder was?



Die Berufstaschen sind anstelle von anderen Taschen. Aber diese speziellen Taschen nehmen nur zB Lederstücke oder Kräuter auf.


----------



## Ötzalan (23. Juli 2008)

kleiner Anhang dazu: Sie nehmen "nur" berufsspezifische Dinge auf, haben aber dafür mehr platz und sind recht erschwinglich. Eine Berufstasche ist eigentlich nie ne falsche Entscheidung.

gruss


----------



## Lothron-Other (5. August 2008)

Berufetaschen nehmen nur Sachen auf die zum Beruf gehören. Die jeweiligen Sachen landen gleich in dem richtigen Taschen, bis sie voll sind.

Kräuterkunde: (nur Kräuter)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bergbau: (Erze, Metalle, Spitzhacke, Schmiedehammer, ...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kürschner: (Leder, Kürschnermesser?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edelsteintasche: (Kann man zu Sammelberufen zählen oder auch net) (Steinchen, Juwellenschleiferset?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größte "normale" Tasche: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kostet aber auch 1200 Gold!!!


----------



## STL (9. August 2008)

in den Juwebeutel geht auch das Schleiferset u dieser stein den man braucht.. denke bei lederer wird das messerchen auch rein passen..


----------

